# Grafik als Hintergrund eines Rechtecks verwenden?



## Neolity (15. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren, ob es in Java eine Möglichkeit gibt ein Rechteck zu zeichnen, das als Hintergrund nicht eine Farbe, sondern ein Muster hat? Sprich ich habe ein gezeichnetes Holzmuster aus Gimp und möchte das als Hintergrund für ein Rechteck verwenden. Natürlich könnte ich meine Grafik jetzt auf die Größe des Rechtecks anpassen und dann einfach anstelle des Rechtecks verwenden, aber ich würde lieber meine kleine Grafik immer wiederholt als Hintergrund in das Rechteck legen lassen. 
Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine... 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## André Uhres (15. Okt 2006)

new JLabel(new ImageIcon("c:\\Holz.jpg"))


----------



## Neolity (29. Okt 2006)

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, aber ich war im Urlaub und hatte auch sonst viel zu tun!

Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Hilfe, aber mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, wie ich das ImageIcon dann als Hintergrund für das Rechteck hinbekomme?!


----------



## André Uhres (29. Okt 2006)

Neolity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, wie ich das ImageIcon dann als Hintergrund für das Rechteck hinbekomme?!




```
new JLabel(new ImageIcon("c:\\Holz.jpg")){
            public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
                super.paintComponent(g);
                g.drawRect(100,100,200,100);
            }
        };
```


----------



## Neolity (29. Okt 2006)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe, es funktioniert!


----------

